# Orals don’t work



## Jin (Jul 14, 2019)

100mg drol: no weight gain
125mg dbol: no bloat, no weight gain, no strength gain. 
200mg anavar: nothing but a headache and nausea.  

All from trusted sources. 

I know Metsfan is also a non responder to orals. 

Anybody else?


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah, I know where this thread is going! :32 (18):


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 14, 2019)

I have never dealt with anyone with this issue all though years back it was always a big topic

I’d change the Var up with Mast P in the future


----------



## CJ (Jul 14, 2019)

I can't say if 4 weeks of 50mg Anavar added to my trt did anything, besides make me miss an ice cold beer.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 14, 2019)

I have no idea why you're not responding, well maybe I do.  I'll put on 20 lbs easy with just 40mgs dbol and feel like god. Anadrol gave me jaundice once and I blew up so bad I had to take a diuretic during. Anavar was very good to me as well.


----------



## Trump (Jul 14, 2019)

You need super freak instead


----------



## Spongy (Jul 14, 2019)

Jin, jus wondering if this is all same source?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 14, 2019)

Damn that sucks, I blow up on half those does...


----------



## MuscleMountaineer (Jul 14, 2019)

Never had any experience with Drol or Dbol but I’ve taken Var from probably 6 or 7 sources and never benefited anything from it. I used to just chalk it up to the tren overpowering but recently did a Test/Var only md nothing.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

There's something oddly cryptic about this thread


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 14, 2019)

Talked to Jin briefly on it. But many of you know, from his post above too, that I dont respond at all. Trusted sources as well as other various ones. Can take well over "normal" of dbol and adrol with nada, nothing, not even a back twitch. I can get these same ones straight to my buddy and gets normal usage. Same with the winstrol.... 6+wks well over normal and not even a joint issue. Now, my liver levels during that time were a crying shame. But again, Im weird. Can also take 150mg TNE with nada. its like the fast acting stuff gets immediately metabolized in me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2019)

It’s gotta be shitty orals .. I always said ugl orals suck


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 14, 2019)

I can gain 20lbs in a few weeks off of just 25-30mg of dbol.

Never had an issue gaining weight from legit orals. I have however had issues not looking like a bloated gorilla from them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2019)

Just cause it comes from a trusted source don’t mean it can’t suck


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

This could be of value:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4101814/ (androgen receptor structure and function aren't actually universal)


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd also be interested to know if either Jin or metsfan has had a history of alcohol, opiate and/or accutane use, as those substances can alter endocrine function (not to mention liver function).


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Jin, jus wondering if this is all same source?



no. They are not. 



TODAY said:


> There's something oddly cryptic about this thread



Not getting at anything. Both sources have been spoken with. I am genuinely stumped. 


TODAY said:


> I'd also be interested to know if either Jin or metsfan has had a history of alcohol, opiate and/or accutane use, as those substances can alter endocrine function (not to mention liver function).



I have a history with booze. 

To this day I can be relatively out of practice and knock back what would put most people in danger (with little ill effect the next day). 

I know Metsfan has never drank alcohol.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 14, 2019)

TODAY said:


> I'd also be interested to know if either Jin or metsfan has had a history of alcohol, opiate and/or accutane use, as those substances can alter endocrine function (not to mention liver function).



Nope, nope, nope. I have NEVER had a drop of alcohol in my life - 100% completely honest with that. I am 29yrs and never taken a single drop. Opiate- nope. Accutane - nope. AAS has been my 1 and only vice in the "drug", never even held a joint.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 14, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> It’s gotta be shitty orals .. I always said ugl orals suck



I have to differ...not saying UGL or trusted (your other post)... but there was nothing wrong with the orals themselves. They had no issues and were legit. I stopped taking what I had, handed the bottle off to a friend (not just 1 guy who could say "yeah i felt it") but several different people and to this day, one of them will not take anything other than DBol. But the others one using the other orals had your standard (1 guy knows his shit from legit shit too) - so not worried on the quality. 

I have to agree that there are some straight weird people that do not respond. Just like some people do not respond to certain Rx drugs, I have to think that some are the same with orals. FYI - i also used the inject version of the Var and the Win just to see if it was my liver that caused it - same.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2019)

Try anal....


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 14, 2019)

Anavar is my only experience with an oral and Id say 50mg of it per week is more powerful than 500mg test.  Everyone is different though


----------



## El Gringo (Jul 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> 100mg drol: no weight gain
> 125mg dbol: no bloat, no weight gain, no strength gain.
> 200mg anavar: nothing but a headache and nausea.
> 
> ...





BigSwolePump said:


> I can gain 20lbs in a few weeks off of just 25-30mg of dbol.
> 
> Never had an issue gaining weight from legit orals. I have however had issues not looking like a bloated gorilla from them.


i have a solution. 

If Jin has any dbol leftover; send it to BigSwolePump and see if he turns into King Kong


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 14, 2019)

I have no problem with orals, see my avatar.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a hard time believing if u guys took some blue hearts nothing would happen...Its just not possible


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 14, 2019)

I have nothing scientific to add or even personal use related ... I've take var on multiple occasions and always given me a fuller look ... but Jin I wonder at your size (300 lbs+) is it possible that nothing would have an effect like on us smaller dudes not nearly as cycle advanced ... do you still get results from injectables, slin, and increased calories over time ....?


----------



## Viduus (Jul 14, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> I have no problem with orals, see my avatar.



Your avi is approaching Georgia levels...


----------



## bigdog (Jul 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> 100mg drol: no weight gain
> 125mg dbol: no bloat, no weight gain, no strength gain.
> 200mg anavar: nothing but a headache and nausea.
> 
> ...



Me... I get absolutely nothing from dbol or drol. Var  seemed to make vascularity insane but that's about all.


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2019)

I will give it one more go at some point.  I have a friend who can get Rx orals. 

That will yeild a definitive conclusion.


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I have nothing scientific to add or even personal use related ... I've take var on multiple occasions and always given me a fuller look ... but Jin I wonder at your size (300 lbs+) is it possible that nothing would have an effect like on us smaller dudes not nearly as cycle advanced ... do you still get results from injectables, slin, and increased calories over time ....?



I’m lean and 260. Everything works save for orals. 



bigdog said:


> Me... I get absolutely nothing from dbol or drol. Var  seemed to make vascularity insane but that's about all.



Yep. No increased vascularity whatsoever.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> I will give it one more go at some point.  I have a friend who can get Rx orals.
> 
> That will yeild a definitive conclusion.


In for updates. This is a legitimately fascinating mystery.


----------



## PFM (Jul 15, 2019)

Try pizza and Pop Tarts.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 15, 2019)

I heard whale semen helps.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 15, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I heard whale semen helps.



Natural whale semen or 2:00am leftovers?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I have a hard time believing if u guys took some blue hearts nothing would happen...Its just not possible



I have to say otherwise on this, sorry. Same effect as the "other"


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey guys, I got a really good message from someone on here with what seems to be a good thing to look into it. Im going to dive into it more when I can and read up on it but from the general gist of it, it looks like its got some decent backbone. I've asked him to post it in here as I dont want to still no thunder.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> I have to say otherwise on this, sorry. Same effect as the "other"


perhaps your a fukkin alien


----------



## automatondan (Jul 15, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Natural whale semen or 2:00am leftovers?



It's best fresh, obviously, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 15, 2019)

automatondan said:


> It's best fresh, obviously, but beggars can't be choosers.



I meant 2:00am bar leftovers


----------



## DNW (Jul 15, 2019)

automatondan said:


> It's best fresh, obviously, but beggars can't be choosers.



I prefer frozen...in suppository form


----------



## Seeker (Jul 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> I will give it one more go at some point.  I have a friend who can get Rx orals.
> 
> That will yeild a definitive conclusion.



that would be a good idea.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 15, 2019)

I dont do orals anymore for years but they always were insane within days


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2019)

ok so here is what I was sent about the possible reason and discussion that could bring up some really good insight on the subject. As far as who sent it, I will leave that up to them if they would like to post in the thread regarding this:

Reason 1: You are a CYP2D6/CYP2C19/CYP3A4 "ultra-rapid metabolizer". Your CYP liver enzymes metabolize the hormones too quickly for your body to have adequate exposure to the hormones. *Patients taking CYP-mediated opioids like codeine, hydrocodone, etc are required higher dosages due to the ultra-rapid metabolizing.

Reason 2: You are ingesting things that affect your liver enzymes. Thus you are not getting adequate metabolism, and thus exposure, to the hormones.

Have you tried high-dosing the oral AAS? The first action to do is increase your dosage, due to #1 or #2. Titrate the dosages up until you find the dosage that gives effects.

Your liver should NOT be stressed more due to the increased dosages, due to the hyper-metabolizing of the compounds. I will find more reasona if need be. Those 2 I knew already.

Good luck, and have a great day*

Did a little digging and its pretty interesting read, honestly, and could hold some weight. I posted just a few quick blurbs on the subject. Would love to see what anyone else comes up with and discussion on this as pretty interesting. I know for me - pain killers do nothing, had to take a few in the past for reasons and literally did nothing. The ONLY thing that has ever knocked me out is a high dosed suppository of Finnegan. I had to take my great gmas death bed pain killer once due to an issue - pretty much 2 doses of everything - it did nothing. Anyways...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4975340/

https://www.pharmvar.org/gene/CYP2C19

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3663206/


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2019)

Metsfan was buggered by a drunk Irish guy named Finnegan.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2019)

lolz!

Yep. Wisdom teeth out - 'you want percs or anything?" "nope, that shlit dothnt work"


----------



## RISE (Jul 15, 2019)

I cant get off to oral either.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 16, 2019)

Halo does nothing for me. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2019)

Ok did some more discussion and I had always wondered about the metabolism issue if that could potentially be anything behind it or just a myth in my head. the more and more I read about it, its pretty interesting and does potentially answer some questions.  additional input as in original had forgotten about the Poor Metabolisms which is pretty much what I believe I may be.

You are a *poor metabolizer due to having ineffective enzyme variants. The other end of the spectrum.
*

*Take 2 empty cups: Cup A and Cup B.*
*The cups=2 different variants of the human body.*
*Poke a large hole on the bottom of Cup A.*
*Poke a tiny hole on the bottom of Cup B.*
*The holes=metabolizing and excreting medicine.*
*Pour water into each cup.*
*Water=a compound (oral AAS, opioids, etc).*

What happens? The water (medicine) in Cup A leaves the cup (human body) FASTER than the tiny hole in Cup B.

*Ultra-rapid metabolizers are Cup A. Normal metabolizers are Cup B. Ultra-rapid metabolizers will NOT get an adequate body plasma concentration of a medicine-right after you take the medicine it's metabolized and excreted before it can build up in your body!

The same thing happens for those on the opposite end: those with inactive CYP enzymes. Compounds are excreted without being metabolized at all; ergo a person is void of any effect from ingesting the compounds.


*So the more and more I read into it, I can easily start to put a few things together as there are a LOT of meds that simply have no effect on me, period, regardless of the amount I take. For the AAS, i get nothing from it period - oral or inject and wondering if that could be why. It seems that it sits there, and not used up and just excreted out. The blood levels for my liver during the extremely high doses were up there with obvious reason, however there was never any sides with the AAS such as the bloat, the back, the drive, or anything. The thing that makes me wonder now in general is if something like TNE has any effect as I get 0 from that as well. 
But Jin, wondering if you may be in the same boat as me with the orals since it seems nothing really works for you. Just wondering, have you ever tried the grapefruit thing? I know many on here have talked about it along with AAS but primarily with Rx meds that react. I have tried it several times at low do sage on the orals as well as high - just in case it worked. Took the GFJ and also 150 of dbol - same. 

Anyways, pretty interesting topic. Thanks Jin for brining  it up as brought some pretty good knowledge and discussion on here. And thinks to X for shooting me a quick PM that has brought some pretty good info!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2019)

Additional note: Even things like Viagra at 100mg has never had that effect on me, not even a headache. Now, not saying I need it but you know...for the random fun times on vacation. Didnt notice anything at 50mg (took 50mg due to many hating 100mg headaches) and felt nothing, not even a slight tingle (both heads), so took the other 50mg...nada. So starting trying the 100...nada. Decided to do 150....nada.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 16, 2019)

RISE said:


> I cant get off to oral either.



Same here!

I never had any luck with Dbol or Drol either, and this was pharma grade over a decade ago. Painkillers, nothing. Test does work for me though. NSAIDs do also...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 16, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Same here!
> 
> I never had any luck with Dbol or Drol either, and this was pharma grade over a decade ago. Painkillers, nothing. Test does work for me though. NSAIDs do also...



lol I could be wrong but I think he was referring to something else.  When you say pharma grade do you  recall what pharma you were taking?


----------



## Maijah (Jul 16, 2019)

I've only used liquid orals, but they have worked excellent.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 16, 2019)

Haha Seek, I was referring to blow jobs then added my .02

Pink Thais, BD


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2019)

They where ug where they not???



Beserker said:


> Haha I was referring to blow jobs then added my .02
> 
> Pink Thais, BD


----------



## Beserker (Jul 16, 2019)

Nah British Dispensary is legit


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2019)

I know they where high quality but where they a pharmaceutical company or a ug lab??



Beserker said:


> Nah British Dispensary is legit


----------



## Seeker (Jul 16, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Haha Seek, I was referring to blow jobs then added my .02
> 
> Pink Thais, BD



lol wow. I'm like a volcanic major eruption on oral. Haha lava everywhere


----------



## Seeker (Jul 16, 2019)

well pinks by bd  are pretty incredible but they are also faked alot too


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 16, 2019)

Seeker said:


> lol wow. I'm like a volcanic major eruption on oral. Haha lava everywhere


If she’s doing it right, she better close her eyes. Cuz it’s going everywhere


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2019)

lolz yall and your clomid and hcg size talks. i thought dribbles were better. dang it, ive been lied to when i was told "i love the small load"


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 17, 2019)

I react poorly to orals, I do react though 
40mg of dbol I only gained 6 pounds however my strength, recovery and intensity did go up fairly well.


----------



## Liamsmith2796 (Jul 26, 2019)

That’s so strange. 30mg of Dbol and I blow up like a balloon. Although I’ve seen people take the exact same gear that I got and not get extreme results


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> 100mg drol: no weight gain
> 125mg dbol: no bloat, no weight gain, no strength gain.
> 200mg anavar: nothing but a headache and nausea.
> 
> ...



im same way. Just ran 50mg of Dbol and got nothing from it. Source was solid.


----------



## andy (Feb 25, 2020)

not the first time I hear orals are sh*t


----------



## Redemption79 (Feb 26, 2020)

Interesting. 
Years ago, I recall Patrick Arnold mentioning taking grapefruit juice with some orals, but im not sure that would help in your case if you're already metabolizing too quickly. 

I wonder if taking them with a decent dose of something like vitafiber would help, by keeping your orals in the gut longer, and extending the time to absorb and metabolize everything.  Im not sure that would work, but its an idea. 

It would make sense to me that if you were to increase your dose, to do so by adding more frequent administrations rather than higher volumes, but I'm just thinking out loud here; I don't really have any evidence to support that notion.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> 100mg drol: no weight gain
> 125mg dbol: no bloat, no weight gain, no strength gain.
> 200mg anavar: nothing but a headache and nausea.
> 
> ...



Only orals I ever used was d- bol
Which I thought was fake
Because at that time
I never heard of them in 25mg
But they were legit
And with great results


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Redemption79 said:


> Interesting.
> Years ago, I recall Patrick Arnold mentioning taking grapefruit juice with some orals




People have to be VERY careful with grapefruit and medications. Grapefruit juice interacts with some medications and the pathways they take to be effective. In some cases, the grapefruit juice decreases the bodies ability to metabolize the drug which can and has lead to overdose situations. Inversely, if it's a drug that uses a different pathway, grapefruit juice can block the protein transporters that get drugs to where they're going which leads to an underdose situation. 

You could be taking two different drugs and grapefruit could cause an overdose situation with one while simultaneously causing a low-dose situation with the other.  On top of that, people have different levels of enzymes which causes the severity of grapefruit interaction to be somewhat unique person to person.

Be careful.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 26, 2020)

Jin .....I don't have that problem...10mgs of SD 1 hour before the lift........I'm a monster


----------

